# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Privatizimet ne Shqiperi

## ganoid

INSIG, brenda korrikut BERZH dhe IFC marrin pronesine ne 40 % te aksioneve
Brenda muajit korrik do te arrihet marreveshja paraprake e privatizimit nga IFC dhe BERZH e 40 perqind (20 perqind seicila) te aksioneve te INSIG dhe brenda muajit shtator do te realizohet procesi i kalimit te ketyre aksioneve tek dy institucionet financiare nderkombetare, bene te ditur burimet ne Ministrine e Financave, pas nje takimi qe ministri Islami zhvilloi per perfaqesues te institucioneve nderkombetare qe do te behen aksionere te ardhshem te kompanise shteterore te sigurimeve. Aktualisht te dy institucionet, Korporata Financiare Nderkombetare dhe Banka Evpropiane per Rindertim dhe Zhvillim jane ne fazen e njohjes nga afer me kompanine ose sic njihet ndryshe ne gjuhen e teknikes se privatizimit "Due diligence". Po keshtu ne sherbim te privatizimit eshte zgjedhur edhe keshilltari ligjor i ketij procesi qe eshte kompania CMS Cameroon me partner lokal Kalo & Associated, perzgjedhje kjo e bere sipas procedurave te sygjeruara nga Banka Boterore. Ministri Islami nga ana e tij, ka shprehur gatishmerine e dikasterit qe ai drejton per te cuar perpara procesin e privatizimit te INSIG, duke garantuar njekohesisht perfaqesuesit e dy organizmave financiare nderkombetare se ky proces do te shoqerohet njekohesisht edhe me impenjimin maksimal per permiresimin e tregut te sigurimeve ne pergjithesi, si persa i perket anes legjislative ashtu edhe persa i perket abuzimeve te ndryshme ne kete fushe, ku sipas te dhenave nga komisioni i mbikqyrjes se sigurimeve rezulton se rreth 20 perqind e mjeteve motorrike ne Shqiperi nuk jane te siguruara.


....................
....................

Mesa  duket qeveria kerkon te rrise sigurine e INSIG-ut per te terhequr investitoret e huaj. Dy kompanite po marrin aksione te nje kompanie sigurimi duke bere edhe vete rolin e siguruesit per INSIG ,pra sherbejne si nje garanci per te investuar te INSIG.

----------


## Vinny_T

Kjo qe thua ti mariglennora qendron deri diku por problemi i privatizimeve ne shqiperi eshte pak i çuditeshem dhe dalim komplet nga nje llogjike e mirefillte ekonomie. Ne pjesen me te madhe te privatizimeve te ndermarjeve shteterore abuzimet kane qene me te vertete jashtezakonisht te medha dhe humbjet e shtetit ne to mund te logariten me dhjetra miliona dollare per te mos thene me teper.
Vetem per AMC-ne flitet qe Meta ka marre nje valixhe te kendeshme me 3 milion dollare per te dhene viston e tij e raste si ky jane me dhjetra ( flas per afare te medha pasi mesatare e te vogla kemi me qindra).
Insig eshte aktualisht kompania shteterore qe fiton me shume para ajo operon ne nje fushe qe eshte ne fillim te fazes se zhvillimit dhe ne nje treg si Shqipreia ka mundesi qe te rrise mbi 4 deri ne 5 here xhiron dhe mbi 30 here fitimin aktual. 
Sigirumi i makinave eshte ne fazen fillestare dhe ka nevoje per transformim te plote e kjo gje behet dhe nepermjet lidhjes se parteneritetit me kompani te te njetit profesion pa patur nevoje te shiten 40% te aksioneve ne kete faze pasi eshte akoma heret.
Banka Boterore dhe Berzh jane me te vertete organizma te mirenjohura ne skenen nderkombetare por nuk kane te njeten vlere sa nje grup sigurimesh Evropian apo amerikan dhe qeveria e Islami duhej te kishte filluar punen e tij duke joshur grupe te tilla e jo zgjidhjen me te lehte dhe me pak atraktive Banken Boterore!
sigurimi i shtepive, sigurimi privat shendetesor ai i bizneseve jane nje aktivitet teper fitimprures dhe qe nuk kane filluar ende ne Shqiperi. Keto mund te ishin dhe argumentat pozitiv qe mund te perdorte ministri Islami per te afruar investirore me profil me te pershtatshem per te privatizuar INSIG-un.

----------


## ganoid

Jam shume dakord me ty Vini

Eshte e vertet se kur behen bisedimet per te privatizuar ndonje ndermarje apo institucion ende nen shtetin, perfaqsuesit shqiptar pervec cmimit te "mallit" qe kane per te shit per llogari te shtetit bejne edhe pazarin e dyte dhe ky eshte shume me deciziv se i pari. 
Ja nje shprehje qe eshte perdorur nga nje zv/minister " Do ishte me shume rendesi per mua te dija se sa shume kembngulni te futeni ne kete afer?"
qe perkethehej sa jeni te gatshem te me paguani per te mbyllur afarin.

Nje tjeter pike e "fuqishme" e shtetit tone  eshte edhe vete min i finances Islami i cili ma do mendja se kur flet per gjendjen e institucionit qe ka ndermen te privatizoje jua shpjegon me ligjet e Njutonit

Me e rendesishmja dhe qe e kam permend dhe me lart eshte  se investitoret e huaj nuk e njohin akoma Shqiperine si dhe kane frike. Mos harro qe vetem para 6 vitesh kemi pas nje situat qe (mes nesh) mund ta quaje Lufte Civile. Po keshtu para 5 vjetesh perseri kemi kaluar nje situate qe mund te percepitonte shume keq.

Keshtu qe eshte shume dhe kaq. Populli thote kur ske pulen do hash sorren looool

----------


## Dita

Per privatizimin e Bankes se Kursimeve mbaj mend qe qe ne vitin 2001 kam pare ne revisten "The Economist" reklame per te terhqur vemendjen e institucioneve nderkombetare qe mund te ishin te interesuara ne lidhje me kete gje. 
A eshte vepruar edhe me INSIG-un ne kete forme?


Shume e drejte cka ka thene Vinny_T. Me pare duhen kontaktuar institucionet e specializuara per kete fushe, te profilizuarat, ato me fuqi ne arene nderkombetare. Mjaftojne shembuj gjigandesh evropiane ne kete fushe: Generali, Alliance, etj per kete gje, per te mos kaluar deri tek ata amerikane. Eshte e pamundur qe interesi i tyre te jete kaq i vogel, apo zero, nderkohe qe sektori privat ne Shqiperi eshte zhvilluar ndjeshem ne keto vite.


Por nese e shikojme kete mungese investimi si nje tutje te insvestoreve, atehere duhet dyshuar deri dhe per te ardhmen afatshkurter te ngjarjeve ne Shqiperi. Sektori financiar eshte i pari qe sinjalizohet per keto gjera. T'i shtosh kesaj dhe deklaraten e OSBE-se per gjendjen ne Shqiperi, kthehet kjo ne nje pamje te zymte e ceshtja e pse-se te mungeses se investoreve private per INSIG-un ndoshta sqarohet plotesisht.

----------


## Vinny_T

Qe te privatizosh nje ndermarje shteterore ne Shqiperi nuk duhet qe te besh oferten me te mire per ndermarjen ne fjale por per ate qe ve firmen pasi eshte prone e tij. Insig eshte prone e Kryeministrit e ministrit te ekonomise dhe e jo te gjithe shqiptareve. Atehere te mos enderrojme kot se do te gjehet parteneri dhe bleresi me interesant per shqiptaret , ai qe do te fitoje kete ndermarje duhet qe te sjelle valixhen sa me shpejt e sa me te madhe tek njerezit e Nanos (se ai vet nuk merrr direkt ne menyre qe mos ti dale nami, pasi tani nami i ka dale vetem deri te shoferat ata qe mbledhin pleherat nuk e dine akoma) dhe tek njerezit e ministrit te ekonomise.

----------


## Dita

Edhe po ta zhveshesh nga ironia ate qe ke shkruar Vinny, perseri nuk zbukurohet dot ajo qe gjendet nen te.....realitet i tmerrshem.

Valixhja me e shpejte.......hajde zgjidhje hajde!

----------


## ganoid

Dita!
Pashe se pak me larte permende  deklaraten e OSBE-se. Per kete une po te sjell nje artikull te Gazetes Shqiptare qe flet per kete deklarat. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EKONOMIKUS

Raporti i OSBE-së në Tiranë, botuar në faqet e gazetave shqiptare kishte të përmbledhura në një dokument të vetëm mjaft kritika për zhvillimet në Shqipëri, që natyrisht përkthehen në kritika për punën e qeverisë. Është e qartë që një listë difektesh në punën e qeverisë e shkruar nga një përfaqësues i institucioneve të huaja në Shqipëri do të ndikojë paksa edhe në sjelljen e elektoratit shqiptar, të paktën atij që lexon gazetat. Por më tepër vëmendjen e tërhoqi përfundimi se në Shqipëri është krijuar rrezik i mundshëm për trazira të reja shoqërore dhe politike. Pasi kemi kapërcyer krizën e vitit 1997 çdo fjali e tillë sjell të dridhura për këdo prej nesh. Sipas raportit të Lipponen botuar në gazetat shqiptare, dy janë arsyet që mund të shkaktojnë krizat: rritja e shpejtë e popullsisë dhe norma e lartë e inflacionit. Këtu e vlen të ndalemi pak. Duket pak si absurde që inflacioni shqiptar të renditet në shkaktarët e një trazire të mundshme shoqërore apo politike. Raporti jep një shifër inflacioni rreth 5 për qind. Nëse shfletohet literatura ekonomike, inflacioni në këtë nivel nuk quhet "inflacion i lartë". Përkundrazi, shtetet që arrijnë nivele të tilla inflacioni thuhet se janë të suksesshme në zbatimin e politikave të reduktimit të inflacionit dhe stabilizimit makroekonomik. Gabmi i parë në raport qëndron në faktin që norma inflacioni 5 për qind është cilësuar si inflacion i lartë. Këtu duket sikur interesi kryesor ka qenë që raporti të përmbajë me çdo kusht shprehjen "inflacion i lartë". Zbatimi i programeve të stabilizimit ekonomik në Shqipëri ka patur si arritje kryesore reduktimin e shpejtë të inflacionit dhe mbajtjen e tij në nivele të ulëta. Do të duhej që kritika për këtë çështje të ishte formuluar më mirë. Për shembull, fare lehtë mund të derdhen kritika.. mbi buxhetin e shtetit dhe paaftësinë e organeve përkatëse për të përmirësuar procedurat e mbledhjes së detyrimeve tatimore e doganore, për t'i larguar ato nga veprimet arbitrare apo për të qenë më transparente në shpenzimet që kryejnë. Mund të kritikohet organet gjyqësore dhe përmbaruese që me praktikat e zvarritura dhe korruptive krijojnë probleme për aktivitetin e mjaft bizneseve të vendit e të huaja. Mund të gjenden plot fajtorë të tjerë por kurrsesi nuk mund të vishet me faj inflacioni.
Ndoshta teknokratët që punojnë në zyrat e OSBE (jo vetëm në Tiranë) shfletojnë arkiva të tëra dhe mund të kenë evidenca të trazirave apo revolucioneve të shpërthyera në emër të inflacionit. Sidoqoftë nuk mund të ketë rast që një inflacion 5 për qind të ketë tronditur aq shumë fuqinë blerëse të njerëzve dhe t'i ketë varfëruar aq shumë ata saqë t'i ketë hedhur në trazira shoqërore. Besoj as trazirat politike nuk mund të kenë një bazë të tillë. Do të ishte tepër luksoze të tronditej jeta e një vendi për një inflacion 5%.
Rritja e shpejtë e popullsisë, për herë të parë në një dokument të botuar ndërkombëtarësh, na del si shkak trazirash politike e shoqërore. Duke lexuar një argument të tillë menjëherë të vjen në mend arsyetimi maltuzianist se bota do të ketë varfërim të vazhdueshëm pasi të mirat materiale rriten në progresion aritmetik ndërsa popullsia rritet me progresion gjeometrik, prandaj duhet të ketë sëmundje, luftëra (lexo trazira) etj.. A thua vërtet popullsia shqiptare prej 3.1 milionë banorë përban këtë lloj kërcënimi. Edhe në këtë pikë duket sikur raporti ka gabuar. Nuk e dimë se sa i janë referuar shkruesit e raportit të dhënave të fundit të regjistrimit të popullsisë në Shqipëri, por këto të dhëna nxjerrin në pah një tipar të rëndëishëm. Jo vetëm popullsia e Shqipërisë nuk po rritet më me ritme të shpejta, por ajo ka fituar mjaft nga karakteristikat e popullsisë dhe të familjeve të Europës Perëndimore.
Sigurisht që fjalia "bombë" e Lipponen është vendosur në kontekstin e gjithë Raportit të Pranisë, megjithatë dy faktet e sipërcituara si shkaqe trazirash janë zgjedhur gabim. Në rastin më të mirë dëshirojmë që shkruesit të jenë nxitur në përgatitjen e këtij raporti dhe të mos e kenë vrarë mendjen shumë për renditjen e fjalëve dhe fjalive. Por si gjithmonë viti 1997 nuk na hiqet nga kujtesa. Atë vit u mësuam që mjaft nga ngjarjet e dhimbshme që ndodhën në Shqipëri t'i dëgjonim në emisionet në shqip të radiove të huaja duke i dhënë mjaft më të ekzagjeruara se sa realiteti apo nganjëherë edhe më përpara se ato të ndodhnin në realitet. A mos po merr të njëjtin rol edhe raporti i Lipponen?
 .............
...............

----------


## Dita

Ai qe ke sjelle ti MARIGLEN eshte vetem interpretimi.
Une e kisha fjalen per kete te meposhtmin qe eshte artikulli baze mbi te cilin me pas mund te ngrihen komentet.

A nuk te (na) kujton ty (neve) ca artikuj te famshem te vitit 1996 per te drejtat e njeriut, lirise se shtypit, zhvillimin e ekonomise dhe politikes ne Shqiperi?





*Tirana rrezikohet nga destabilizimi

Nga Osmo Lipponen* 


Hyrje 

Që nga raporti i fundit i Prezencës i mbajtur në Këshillin e Përhershëm më 6 shkurt, Prezenca e OSBE-së në Shqipëri ka vazhduar procesin e ridimensionimit të punës së saj, duke përfunduar strukturimin e ri të saj dhe duke u përqendruar më shumë në çështjet kyçe. Përmes këtij procesi, Prezenca e ka ripozicionuar veten në qendër të debatit në rolin e moderatorit dhe lehtësuesit për çështje të rëndësishme politike që po përballon vendi, si reforma zgjedhore dhe kthimi i pronave. Duke pasur parasysh rolin e Prezencës si lehtësuese e proceseve politike dhe nivelin e saj të lartë të ekspertizës, ajo po plotëson më së miri punën e Komisionit Evropian duke mos konkurruar me rolin e tij në rritje në kryesimin e Procesit të Stabilizim Asociimit dhe aktorëve të tjerë ndërkombëtarë në vend të përfshirë në procesin e reformave. 

Klima e përgjithshme politike në Shqipëri ka vazhduar të influencohet nga fryma e konsensusit, megjithëse marrëdhëniet ndërpartiake janë bërë shumë më konkurruese për shkak të fillimit të fushatës së zgjedhjeve të ardhshme të pushtetit vendor të tetorit. Duke pasur parasysh të ardhmen e paqartë të zgjedhjeve të pushtetit vendor, i është kushtuar më shumë vëmendje Komisionit Dypalësh për Zbatimin e Rekomandimeve të ODIHR-it dhe përfundimin e procesit të reformës zgjedhore, në të cilin Prezenca ka luajtur një rol qendror. Çështja tjetër kryesore e reformës mbi pronësinë e tokës ka marrë një karakter më politik edhe si pasojë e presioneve të zgjedhjeve. 

Duke pasur parasysh shqetësimin aktual të politikës shqiptare në lidhje me çështjet që direkt apo indirekt kanë të bëjnë me zgjedhjet e ardhshme, ky raport do të përqendrohet kryesisht në këto çështje, në atë se si po ndodhin ndryshimet aktualisht në sferën politike dhe se si ka ndikuar puna e Prezencës dhe roli i saj në lehtësimin e dialogut. Këtu është shprehur shqetësim përsa i përket debatit të kohëve të fundit mbi lirinë e medias, që mund të ketë pasoja afatgjata, i cili duket se ka lidhje me fushatën zgjedhore, tani që partive u janë dhënë shanse të barabarta nga Kodi Zgjedhor i përmirësuar. Në këtë raport, vihet në dukje, gjithashtu, edhe politika rajonale e Shqipërisë dhe realizimi i nënshkrimit të Kartës së Adriatikut, pasi ato tregojnë se si mund të arrihet suksesi duke vendosur prioritete dhe duke u përqendruar në to. 



Konteksti i Përgjithshëm 

Raporti i Prezencës i mbajtur në muajin shkurt në Këshillin e Përhershëm tregoi se pakti konsensual midis z.Nano dhe Dr.Berishës u prish si pasojë e presioneve në rritje të fushatës parazgjedhore. Megjithatë, është e qartë se gjashtë muajt e "periudhës së konsensusit", shërbyen si një interval i nevojshëm dhe, së bashku me ndikimin pozitiv të Komisionit Dypalësh, sollën një ndryshim kulturor premtues në mënyrën se si po zhvillohet tashmë politika. Vetë termi "konsensus" është bërë tashmë pjesë e pandashme e fjalorit të politikanëve dhe rrugët e komunikimit janë hapur në nivele të ndryshme mes strukturave të partive. Duke pasur parasysh se Kuvendi është arena kryesore ku opozita është pjesëmarëse në procesin e hartimit të politikave, veprimtaria politike dhe ligjvënëse ka marrë një rëndësi të veçantë. Si pasojë, Kuvendi është bërë fokusi kryesor i vëmendjes, duke u pasqyruar rregullisht dhe gjerësisht në media. Projekti i Prezencës në mbështetje të Kuvendit ka mundur që të çojë më tej përpjekjet e deputetëve për të rritur rolin dhe përgjegjësitë e tyre, duke dhënë rezultate pozitive që i kalojnë parashikimet fillestare të projektit. 

Kthimi në politikën "tradicionale" shqiptare, siç u tregua edhe nga retorikat e zjarrta të përdorura gjatë debateve të periudhës shkurt-prill mbi ngritjen e komisionit hetimor për aktivitetet e Bashkisë së Tiranës dhe Ministrisë së Kulturës - kryesisht për qëllimet e opozitës për të ndjekur pretendimet e tyre kundër Kryetarit aktual të Bashkisë së Tiranës, Edi Rama, është rezultat i afrimit të zgjedhjeve dhe nevojës së politikanëve për të fituar pikë nga elektorati i tyre tradicional. Këto zhvillime pasqyrojnë një dinamizëm në rritje të zhvillimeve demokratike në vend dhe jo shenja të paqendrueshmërisë politike. Nga ky këndvështrim, sulmet e zjarrta të Dr.Berishës dhe taktikat obstruksioniste të përdorura nga figura të tjera të opozitës në Kuvend, përfaqësojnë mjete të ngjashme të ushtrimit të presionit politik, në mos disi më pak të zhvilluara, me ato që shihen në demokraci më të përparuara perëndimore. 

Deklarimet e opozitës për të përdorur të gjitha mjetet që u ofron atyre rregullorja e brendshme e Kuvendit për të bllokuar interesat e shumicës, tregojnë një angazhim të opozitës në procesin politik dhe jo refuzim, siç ka bërë ajo më parë përmes bojkotimit. Për më tepër, deklarimet e tyre të mëtejshme se manovrimet lidhur me çështjen e komisionit hetimor kishin për qëllim mbrojtjen e Kushtetutës, janë, gjithashtu, të rëndësishme, pasi ata, në fillim, e kishin bojkotuar referendumin për Kushtetutën në vitin 1998 dhe kishin refuzuar ta njihnin autoritetin e saj, sapo ajo u miratua. Prandaj, veprimet e opozitës gjatë muajve të fundit duket se tregojnë një ndryshim, veçanërisht, në qendrimin e Partisë Demokratike drejt angazhimit të plotë në procesin politik për të mos i lënë mundësi maxhorancës të vendosë arbitrarisht mbi çështje të ndryshme. 

Megjithëse akoma përdoren akuza dhe retorika për të kënaqur mbështetësit e partisë në bazë, vihet re një pjekuri e udhëheqësve kryesorë politikë, e cila mund t'i atribuohet kryesisht rezultateve të punës konstruktive dhe konsensuale të Komisionit Dypalësh dhe Procesit të Stabilizim Asociimit. Procesi i Stabilizim Asociimit ka dëshmuar se është një forcë ndikuese që kërkon ndryshime në nivelin teknik dhe legjislativ, por që ka filluar, gjithashtu, të nxisë modernizimin e qendrimeve politike shqiptare. Edhe mbështetja që Shtetet e Bashkuara i kanë dhënë procesit të Stabilizim Asociimit dhe objektivave të këtij procesi ka pasur një ndikim të konsiderueshëm. 

Rezoluta e Kuvendit mbi Raportin e Dytë Vjetor të Komisionit Evropian mbi Procesin e Stabilizim Asociimit në Shqipëri ilustron shembullin e mësipërm. Debati i zgjatur dyditor mbi këtë raport u provokua nga një mocion i opozitës ku i kërkohej Kryeministrit Nano të shpjegonte arsyet për tonin shumë kritik të raportit. Në mënyrë që të mos humbisnin përfundimet kryesore të debatit, Komisioni i Punëve të Jashtme hartoi një rezolutë, në të cilën Kuvendi i kërkonte Qeverisë të ndërmerrte një numër veprimesh të rëndësishmë në përgjigje të raportit të Komisionit. Këto veprime përfshinin përgatitjen e një Strategjie Kombëtare për Integrimin në Bashkimin Evropian, përqendrimin në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar dhe trafikimit dhe paraqitjen e një plani veprimi për përshpejtimin e reformës së ndërmarrjeve strategjike. Kuvendi deklaroi, gjithashtu, mbështetjen e tij për përpjekjet e Presidentit në lidhje me reformën gjyqësore dhe u bëri thirrje partive politike për të forcuar frymën e dialogut dhe për të garantuar stabilitet politik. 

Elementët e rezolutës janë të ngjashëm me deklaratat e mëparshme të Grupit të Miqve të Shqipërisë, që tregon se institucionet shtetërore e kuptojnë dhe kanë filluar të përmbushin rolin e tyre kushtetues të ekuilibrimit të pushtetit të Qeverisë, duke vepruar si mekanizma mbikëqyrës. Mënyra se si Kuvendi siguron që Qeveria të veprojë në përputhje me rezolutën do të jetë një shenjë e rëndësishme e vazhdimësisë së vullnetit të përbashkët politik për ta çuar vendin përpara në procesin e Stabilizim Asociimit. 

Pavarësisht nga tendencat pozitive që duken në strukturat politike kryesore dhe marrëdhëniet institucionale, zbatimi i ligjeve dhe një proces reformash vazhdimisht të copëtuara ende e pengon zhvillimin e Shqipërisë. Siç theksohet edhe në raportin e Komisionit Evropian për Procesin e Stabilizim Asociimit, "stabiliteti politik relativ dhe dialogu i rinisur ndërpartiak ...akoma nuk mund të quhet një arritje e rëndësishme për sa i përket aspektit të reformave." Toni kritik i këtij raporti duket se ka nxitur Qeverinë dhe Kuvendin të bëjnë më shumë përpjekje. Megjithatë, vështirësia kryesore në realizimin e një programi ambicioz të reformave të kërkuara që synojnë përmirësimin e qeverisjes dhe luftën kundër korrupsionit vjen nga rezistenca e brendshme që lind nga interesat ekonomike ekzistuese që preferojnë të vazhdojnë të marrin përfitime private, në kurriz të mirëqenies sociale të përgjithshme. 



*** 

Rritja e Produktit të Brendshëm Bruto në vitin 2002 u ul në 4,7%, pasi kishte qendruar mesatarisht në nivelin 7-8% për vite me radhë. Kjo mund t'i atribuohet një sërë faktorësh që kanë lidhje me paqendrueshmërinë politike të vitit të kaluar, krizës së vazhdueshme të energjisë, përmbytjeve të vjeshtës së kaluar, mungesës së likuiditetit në sistemin bankar për të financuar defiçitin e shtetit dhe shtyrjes së privatizimeve kyçe të Albtelekomit dhe Bankës Kombëtare të Kursimeve, që është, gjithashtu, një tregues i zvogëlimit të investimeve të huaja në vend. Pas një rritjeje të inflacionit në 5,4% në vitin 2002, Guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë ka paralajmëruar së fundi për një rritje të re të inflacionit, si rezultat i shpenzimeve publike të paplanifikuara për shkak të fushatës zgjedhore. 

Shkalla më e ulët e rritjes ekonomike shkaktoi një rishikim të paplanifikuar të buxhetit afatmesëm vitin e kaluar dhe çoi në një ulje të shpenzimeve buxhetore për vitin 2003. Për këtë arsye, rritja e të ardhurave të shtetit ka qenë përparësi, pasi doganat dhe mbledhja e taksave arritën mbi 90% të objektivave të planifikuara. Megjithëse mbledhja e taksave është rritur vazhdimisht gjatë viteve, FMN-ja ka vënë re se sistemi karakterizohet ende nga "kontrabanda e vazhdueshme, raportimi më i ulët në fatura, falsifikimi i bilanceve dhe një dobësi e përgjithshme në zbatimin e ligjit (për taksat)". Pretendimet për favorizim shfaqur ndaj disa kompanive me lidhje të forta dhe vënia në shënjestër e firmave të huaja nuk kanë ndihmuar shumë në rritjen e besimit të investuesve në vend. Sulmet e kohëve të fundit ndaj disa biznesmenëve të njohur ka shkaktuar tension në komunitetin e biznesmenëve, të cilët ndihen të kërcënuar mes treguesve ekonomikë në ulje dhe konkurrencës në rritje. 

Një rrymë e fshehtë ballafaquese është ende e fortë dhe vazhdon të ketë tendenca shpërthyese në shoqërinë shqiptare. Demonstratat e kohëve të fundit ishin shumë afër daljes nga kontrolli i forcave të policisë dhe përhapjes në zona të tjera, duke treguar se mënyra e vjetër e daljes në rrugë për të kërkuar zgjidhje ekziston ende. Pronat dhe çështje të tjera të kompensimit po zhgënjejnë shumë njerëz dhe realiteti shoqëror e ekonomik është i zymtë për pjesën më të madhe të popullsisë. 

Shfaqja së fundmi e fushatës së gjerë MJAFT!, që ka për qëllim rritjen e ndërgjegjësimit të opinionit publik dhe nxitjen e angazhimit qytetar në lidhje me çështje të cilësisë së jetës dhe qeverisjes, përfaqëson një përpjekje për të krijuar një zë kritik ndaj statukuosë. Përfshirja e shpejtë e fushatës MJAFT! në kulturën popullore gjatë tre muajve të fundit tregon se temat e tyre i kanë gjetur telat një pjese të shoqërisë të pakënaqur me natyrën pasive dhe të izoluar të politikës në vend. Ndërsa zhvillimet pozitive politike të vërejtura më sipër nga Prezenca nuk çojnë domosdoshmërisht në rezultate të prekshme për popullsinë në përgjithësi, mënyra sipas së cilës kandidatët e ardhshëm për kryetarë bashkish dhe komunash mund t'u përgjigjen shqetësimeve të qytetarëve do të jetë e rëndësishme për të përcaktuar jo vetëm se sa të gatshme janë partitë për të tërhequr votues të pakënaqur dhe indiferentë, por edhe nivelin e pjesëmarrjes aktive qytetare në procesin qeverisës. 



Reforma zgjedhore 

Meqenëse reforma zgjedhore mbetet një nga çështjet më të rëndësishme politike në axhendën kombëtare gjatë muajve të kaluar, Prezenca ka vazhduar të lehtësojë në nivelin më të lartë fazat përfundimtare të punës së Komisionit Dypalësh për Zbatimin e Rekomandimeve të ODIHR-it. Afati për përfundimin e negociatave lidhur me ndryshimet në Kodin Zgjedhor ishte vendosur data 31 mars, me qëllim që ato të miratoheshin në kohë për zgjedhjet vendore të tetorit. Pas kapërcimit të mosmarrëveshjeve midis pozitës dhe opozitës në lidhje me një sërë çështjesh gjatë dy mandateve të para të komisionit, mandati i tretë dhe përfundimtar u përqendrua në hartimin e ndryshimeve. Kjo kërkoi punë intensive dhe diskutime në zyrat e Prezencës nga grupi kryesor negociator në fundjavë dhe pas mesnate. 

Mosmarrëveshjet e thella të përmendura në raportin e mëparshëm të Prezencës për shkak të ndryshimeve në lidhje me mosndërhyrjen e shtetit dhe Qeverisë në procesin zgjedhor u zgjidhën pas vizitës së bashkëkryetarëve në Këshillin e Përhershëm më 6 shkurt. Pas diskutimeve të tyre me delegacionet, bashkëkryetarët u kthyen në Shqipëri me një vendosmëri të re për të kryer detyrat e komisionit duke shmangur çdo bllokim të tyre në të ardhmen. Në mënyrë kuptimplote, të dy bashkëkryetarët përvetësuan deklaratat e bëra nga Kryesia e BE-së dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe përsëritën publikisht kërkesat e Këshillit të Përhershëm për angazhim të plotë ndërpartiak për kompromis. 

Deri në fund të muajit mars, të gjitha rekomandimet e përfshira në Raportin Përfundimtar të ODIHR-it për Zgjedhjet e vitit 2001 që kishin lidhje me zgjedhjet për pushtetin vendor ishin trajtuar nga Komisioni Dypalësh. U miratuan gjithsej 16 paketa amendamentesh dhe rekomandimesh për veprim nga organe të tjera shtetërore si Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve (KQZ) për çështje që lidhen me rolin e policisë në procesin zgjedhor, rolin e vëzhguesve, regjistrimin e kandidatëve, mbulimin nga media, formatin e fletëve dhe kutive të votimit. Çështja shumë e rëndësishme e procesit të ankimimeve dhe apelimimeve kërkoi zgjatjen e mandatit të komisionit me një javë. 

Pas mbarimit të mandatit të komisionit, Prezenca vazhdoi të lehtësojë bisedimet midis Partisë Socialiste dhe Partisë Demokratike për arritjen e një marrëveshjeje lidhur me përbërjen dhe procedurat e përzgjedhjes së KQZ-së. Megjithëse kjo çështje del jashtë rekomandimeve të ODIHR-it, ajo përbënte një shqetësim të qartë për palët, të cilat e konsideronin arritjen e një zgjidhjeje të kënaqshme si një letër lakmusi për suksesin ose dështimin e procesit. Kur fillimisht nuk u arrit të gjendej një marrëveshje përfundimtare lidhur me proçedurën për caktimin e anëtarit të shtatë të KQZ-së, diskutimet e mëtejshme të zhvilluara nën kujdesin e Presidentit të Republikës e sollën këtë marrëveshje më afër. Megjithatë, u zhvilluan bisedime përfundimtare me ndërmjetësimin e Prezencës. Për të siguruar që Kuvendi të mund të miratonte paketën e amendamenteve të Komisionit Dypalësh me pëlqimin e të gjitha partive, dy marrëveshje të tjera protokolli u nënshkruan nga përfaqësuesit e PS-së dhe PD-së në praninë e Kryetarit të Prezencës më 12 dhe 17 maj për të zgjidhur mosmarrëveshjet e mbetura për çështje të tjera. 

Me nënshkrimin e këtyre protokolleve, reforma zgjedhore mund të konsiderohet e përfunduar me sukses pas një viti negociatash. Prezenca luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në përkrahjen dhe lehtësimin e gjithë procesit dhe në nxitjen e qendrimeve konsensuale dhe të kënaqshme për të gjithë drejt zgjidhjeve të realizueshme. Arritjet e Komisionit Dypalësh i takojnë, gjithashtu, në mënyrë të konsiderueshme angazhimit personal të të dy bashkëkryetarëve, megjithatë, procesi do të kishte dështuar kohë më parë, po të mos ishte dëshira e qartë e të dyja partive kryesore politike për të arritur një përfundim të kënaqshëm. Kjo është shumë e rëndësishme, duke ditur se raporti i ODIHR-it evidentonte se vullneti i pamjaftueshëm politik nga ana e partive kishte penguar zgjedhjet e vitit 2001 në përmbushjen plotësisht të standardeve ndërkombëtare. 

Me qëllim që të sigurojë sukses, maxhoranca bëri një sërë ofertash të guximshme, si lejimin e votimit 5:2 për një numër vendimesh të rëndësishme dhe një KQZ të "ekuilibruar" politikisht, duke treguar një nivel të lartë fleksibiliteti. Po ashtu, megjithëse opozita vazhdimisht kërkoi lëshime në favor të saj, ata qendruan të hapur për dialog, në kontrast të thellë me procesin e hartimit të Kodit Zgjedhor në vitin 2000. Nga ky këndvështrim, procesi i Komisionit Dypalësh dëshmoi se ishte një instrument i fuqishëm për të nxitur një shkallë ndryshimi në marrëdhëniet ndërpartiake. Të gjitha vendimet u morën me mbështetjen e gjerë ndërpartiake, si dhe me konsensusin e kërkuar midis PS-së dhe PD-së. Për më tepër, klima e punës në Komisionin Dypalësh mbeti e pandikuar nga tensionet dhe retorikat në rritje rreth debateve mbi ngritjen e komisionit hetimor për Edi Ramën dhe çështje të tjera të diskutueshme. 

Zgjedhjet për pushtetin vendor do të jenë një tregues i rëndësishëm i zhvillimit të mëtejshëm demokratik të Shqipërisë, duke pasur parasysh rregullat e miratuara me konsensus, që do të rregullojnë procesin zgjedhor dhe që nuk lejojnë asnjë parti të ushtrojë ndikim të pavend, për sa kohë të ruhet vullneti politik që kërkohet. Masa në cilën partitë do të konkurrojnë për të fituar vota, duke paraqitur politika dhe jo duke u mbështetur në rezultate të arritura nëpërmjet shfrytëzimit të mekanizmave institucionalë, do të jetë një mjet për të treguar se sa ka përparuar ky zhvillim. 

Megjithatë, para se të mendohet për këtë, ende kërkohet miratimi i ndryshimeve përfundimtare të Kodit Zgjedhor dhe zëvendësimi i tre anëtarëve të KQZ-së, mandati i të cilëve është lejuar të mbarojë në fund të prillit në kundërshtim me ligjin, me qëllim që të sigurohet përgatitja e duhur për zgjedhjet e kësaj vjeshte. 

Në protokollin përfundimtar u ra dakord që debati mbi çështjet afatgjata të sistemit zgjedhor, kufijtë e zonave zgjedhore dhe financimin e fushatave do të fillojnë sapo të përfundojnë zgjedhjet vendore, pasi këto çështje nuk ndikojnë në zgjedhjet e ardhshme. Protokolli njeh gjithashtu rolin e Prezencës dhe ODIHR-it në sigurimin e asistencës dhe ekspertizës. Prezenca parashikon se debati mbi këto çështje do të vazhdojë në vitin 2004, dhe se duhet të mbarojë para zgjedhjeve parlamentare të pranverës 2005. 



Reforma e Legjislacionit për Pronat 

Prezenca sinjalizoi për rëndësinë dhe urgjencën e zgjidhjes së çështjes së vjetër të kthimit dhe kompensimit të pronave, një çështje që Prezenca e ka inkurajuar që në nëntor 2001, në raportin e saj të mëparshëm në Këshillin e Përhershëm. Përveç kërkesës kushtetuese - afati i së cilës ka mbaruar jo shumë kohë përpara - për adoptimin e një ligji të ri për pronat, një tjetër nxitje është dhënë nga Komisioni Evropian gjatë negociatave për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asociimit. Duke pasur parasysh natyrën shumë emocionale dhe përçarëse të të drejtave të pronësisë, Prezenca ka vazhduar të takohet me përfaqësues të politikës dhe Kuvendit gjatë muajve të fundit, të cilët e kanë ftuar Prezencën që të fillojë një proces politik për gjetjen e një zgjidhjeje të kënaqshme të problemit. Si hap i parë, Prezenca kontribuoi me komente të gjera mbi dy projekt-ligje që iu paraqitën Kuvendit nga deputetët e Qeverisë dhe të opozitës, duke nxjerrë në pah një numër çështjesh që kërkojnë rregullim të mëtejshëm në ligj. 

Prezenca ofroi, gjithashtu, një numër sugjerimesh mbi organizimin e punës së Kuvendit, megjithëse, deri tani, nuk ka patur ndonjë përparim të dukshëm. Ndërsa Prezenca ka sugjeruar që projekt-ligji i paraqitur nga Qeveria të përdoret si pikë nisjeje dhe ka theksuar se jurisprudenca e Gjykatës Evropiane për të Drejtat e Njeriut i jep Qeverisë hapësirë të konsiderueshme për të arritur një zgjidhje brenda mundësive të saj, d.m.th. kthimi dhe/ose kompensimi i plotë nuk është një e drejtë absolute, ajo shprehu, gjithashtu, shqetësimin lidhur me gatishmërinë e përfaqshme të Qeverisë për të nxitur një kalim të shpejtë të projekt-ligjit të saj, duke paralajmëruar kështu një dorëheqje nga një preferencë e shprehur më parë për arritjen e një ligji të miratuar me konsensus. Prezenca ka bërë përpjekje, të cilat janë mbështetur nga Komisioni Evropian dhe Ambasada Amerikane në Tiranë, për të bindur Qeverinë që të mos veprojë në këtë mënyrë. 

Megjithë mbështetjen e heshtur që Partia Demokratike i dha fillimisht projekt-ligjit të Qeverisë, presionet e fushatës zgjedhore dhe dëshira e saj për të nxitur një koalicion kompakt të forcave të opozitës e çuan atë të vihet në anën e partive më të vogla të opozitës që tradicionalisht kanë folur më hapur për këtë çështje. Shumë prej këtyre partive mbështesin shfuqizimin e ligjit të vitit 1991, që krijoi reformën e parë për pronësinë për tokat. Protestat e fundit të banorëve që jetojnë në periferitë e Tiranës dhe Durrësit, të cilët kryesisht kanë migruar nga zonat rurale veriore drejt zonave urbane, i kanë dhënë një tjetër dimension problemit tashmë kompleks, përmes kërkesave urgjente për legalizimin e pronave të tyre të ndërtuara në toka të zëna në mënyrë të kundraligjshme. Të dyja anët e debatit janë të gatshme t'i përdorin këto protesta për përfitime të mundshme zgjedhore për veten e tyre, që mund të sillte si pasojë kufizimin e mjeteve për arritjen e një zgjidhjeje të duhur ligjore afatgjatë, në qoftë se bëhen premtime të nxituara, pa pyetur për parimet e përgjithshme që kërkojnë një analizim të mëtejshëm. 

Prezenca ka zhvilluar një plan pune për të lehtësuar debatet në komisionet parlamentare brenda afatit të propozuar në fund të muajit korrik. Komisioni Evropian dhe Ambasada Amerikane kanë shprehur mbështetjen e tyre për këtë plan pune. Para se të miratohet një ligj realist, kërkohet një analizë e hollësishme mbi sasinë dhe llojin e tokave të disponueshme për t'u kthyer dhe një llogaritje e kostos së mundshme të kompensimit. Meqenëse të dhënat e siguruara nga Qeveria mbi këto çështje u përcaktuan nga Kuvendi si jo të plota, është e nevojshme që të bëhen kërkime të tjera, të cilat do të mbështeten nga Prezenca. 



Liria e Medias 

Çështje që lidhen me lirinë e medias në Shqipëri janë bërë kohët e fundit subjekte të rëndësishme diskutimesh për gazetarët, pronarët e mediave dhe politikanët. Zgjedhjet vendore që po afrojnë i kanë dhënë këtij debati një tjetër kuptim dhe mund të jetë në të vërtetë shkaku kryesor që i vendos çështjet e medias në qendër të vëmendjes. Vëmendje u është kushtuar në veçanti mënyrave se si interesat e biznesit të medias ndërthuren me interesat e politikanëve, disa prej të cilëve janë edhe vetë pronarë mediash dhe shkallës së ndikimit të ushtruar në media me qëllim fitimin e avantazheve politike. 

Tregu i pazhvilluar i radios dhe televizionit nuk garanton baza të shëndosha financiare për mbijetesën e një numri të ekzagjeruar operatorësh (afërsisht 60 stacione televizive për një popullsi prej 3 milionësh), për të cilët burim kryesor të ardhurash janë ato që sigurohen nga reklamat. Duke qenë se shumicës së operatorëve u duhet të mbështeten në të ardhurat që sigurojnë nëpërmjet bizneseve të tjera për të mbështetur veprimtarinë e medias së tyre, kufizimet financiare i detyrojnë ata të kërkojnë ndihmë nga ligjvënësit në dëm të paanshmërisë së tyre. Për pasojë, interesat e politikanëve për akses në media cënojnë autoritetin e Këshillit Kombëtar të Radios dhe Televizionit, organit rregullues shtetëror për transmetimin, duke i inkurajuar operatorët e mbrojtur politikisht që të mos i marrin parasysh standardet e vendosura me ligj. Duke qenë se rreth 60% e reklamave në media paguhet nga institucionet shtetërore ose të financuara nga buxheti i shtetit, reklamimi i sponsorizuar nga Qeveria është bërë mjeti më efikas për të ushtruar presion mbi median. Kjo situatë është theksuar në raporte të lëshuara nga Prezenca vjeshtën e kaluar dhe, së fundi, nga Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit dhe Grupi Ndërkombëtar i Krizave, të cilët vërejnë, gjithashtu, se bizneset private kanë gjithmonë e më shumë frikë se mos, duke u reklamuar nga media antiqeveritare rrezikojnë të bëhen objekt i kontrolleve financiare. Si rezultat, shumica e mediave janë bërë haptazi proqeveritare në raportimet e tyre. 

Çështjes së lirisë së medias iu kushtua më shumë vëmendje në shkurt, kur gazetarët që po transmetonin debatin në një seancë plenare të Kuvendit mbi mocionin e opozitës për krijimin e një komisioni hetimor për Kryetarin e Bashkisë së Tiranës u lanë jashtë ndërtesës gjatë votimit përfundimtar, i cili u refuzua nga shumica. Gazetarë të njohur e denoncuan këtë akt si çensurë dhe si kundërshtim me rregulloren e brendshme të Kuvendit. Ngjarja shkaktoi një diskutim të gjerë publik mbi shkallën e influencimit të Qeverisë në media. Një numër në rritje rastesh akuzimi për shpifje ngritur nga politikanët kundër gazetarëve vetëm sa i ka rritur këto shqetësime. 

Aktualisht, Prezenca është duke kërkuar rrugë dhe mënyra për të siguruar që media të jetë aktive dhe të luajë rolin që i takon gjatë afrimit të fushatës zgjedhore. Përfshirja e Prezencës në fushën e zhvillimit të medias gjatë vitit të kaluar ka qenë për të ndihmuar në forcimin e Këshillit Kombëtar të Radios dhe Televizionit (KKRT), i cili mbetet një subjekt i dobët. Ndërsa KKRT-ja vazhdon të lejojë transmetuesit të operojnë jo në përputhje të plotë me ligjin, Prezenca po e nxit këtë subjekt që të zbatojë me përpikmëri ligjin. Për këtë qëllim, Prezenca po mbështet aktualisht planin e KKRT-së për të racionalizuar përdorimin e spektrit të transmetimit përmes planit të frekuencave dhe për të zbatuar kështu procedurat e liçencimit. Përveç kësaj, Prezenca po angazhohet në çështje si e drejta e autorit dhe media e shkruar dhe do t'i sigurojë asistencë legjislative Komisionit Parlamentar për Median mbi këto çështje. 



Politika rajonale 

Qeveria shqiptare ka vazhduar të ndjekë një politikë aktive bashkëpunimi rajonal që synon arritjen e një sërë marrëveshjesh shumëpalëshe për tregtinë e lirë mbarërajonale, lidhjen e Shqipërisë me rrjet hekurudhor me Malin e Zi dhe ish-republikën Jugosllave të Maqedonisë, si dhe marrjen e iniciativave rajonale dhe dypalëshe për rritjen e përpjekjeve për të luftuar krimin e organizuar ndërkufitar. Takime të shpeshta të nivelit të lartë me liderët e Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi vazhdojnë ende të zhvillohen. Në mënyrë të veçantë, përpjekjet e Shqipërisë për të siguruar anëtarësimin e ardhshëm në NATO, së bashku me Kroacinë dhe ish-Republikën Jugosllave të Maqedonisë, çuan në nënshkrimin e Kartës së Adriatikut mes tre kombeve dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara në Tiranë më 2 maj, me rastin e vizitës së Sekretarit amerikan të Shtetit, Colin Powell. Kjo arritje e madhe figuron bashkë me hapjen e negociatave me Bashkimin Evropian si njëra nga dy shtyllat e strategjisë shqiptare të integrimit në strukturat Euro-Atlantike. Këto suksese, të shoqëruara me denoncimin e fortë të Qeverisë shqiptare të strategjive separatiste në rajon, që kërkojnë të shtypin tendencat radikale jashtë vendit, shërbejne si faktorë stabilizimi të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm. 

Në mbështetje të perspektivës rajonale dhe përpjekjeve të Shqipërisë për te luftuar krimin ndërkufitar, Prezenca vazhdon të lehtësojë Takime të Përbashkëta Ndërkufitare (TPNK) midis autoriteteve shqiptare dhe UNMIK-ut. Suksesi i përpjekjeve ka çuar në arrestimin e një numri kriminelësh të kërkuar në të dyja anët e kufirit dhe madje ka rritur iniciativat e pavarura lokale midis kryetarëve të komunave shqiptare dhe homologëve të tyre në anën e Kosovës/Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi, të cilët vijnë kryesisht nga grupe minoritetesh etnike që jetojnë në zonën e Dragashit. Versioni përfundimtar i dokumentit për të ardhmen i Konferencës së fundit Rajonale të Ohrit mbi Sigurimin dhe Menaxhimin e Kufijve i jep Prezencës një rol në asistimin e Qeverisë shqiptare për zbatimin e Planit të saj Strategjik për Menaxhimin e Kufirit, dhe në ndihmën për të formuluar një iniciativë të përbashkët brenda kushteve të Sistemit të BE-së për Menaxhimin e Integruar të Kufirit dhe në shtrirjen e modelit të TPNK-së në segmente të tjera të kufirit shqiptar. 



Përfundime 

Pavarësisht nga përmirësimet kryesore në klimën politike dhe zhvillimin e arritur në reformën zgjedhore, fokusi aktual në çështjet që kanë lidhje me zgjedhjet e ardhshme e ka tërhequr vëmendjen nga fushat e tjera, përveç disa sukseseve të rëndësishme të arritura në politikën rajonale. Këto suksese tregojnë se si mund të arrihet një përparim konkret drejt një qëllimi afatgjatë nëpërmjet caktimit të përparësive nga Qeveria dhe mbështetjes ndërpartiake. Progresi i arritur në një sërë reformash që kanë lidhje me procesin e Stabilizim Asociimit nuk ka qenë i mjaftueshëm, siç theksohet edhe në raportin e Komisionit Evropian. Ato shtrihen kryesisht në fushën e drejtësisë dhe punëve të brendshme dhe janë fokusuar edhe në raportet e mëparshme të Prezencës. Duket se Qeveria dhe Kuvendi kanë marrë hapa për t'i kapërcyer këto mangësi. 

Pavarësisht nga një numër i madh programesh të mira, strategjish kombëtare dhe legjislacionit të përparuar, zbatimi është ende jashtëzakonisht i ngadalshëm dhe përpjekjet për të ndryshuar realitetet e përditshme ekonomike dhe sociale ende nuk po prodhojnë një përparim të mjaftueshëm. Duke pasur parasysh rritjen e shpejtë të popullsisë dhe normën e lartë të inflacionit, ka një rrezik të mundshëm për trazira të reja shoqërore dhe politike. 

Procesi konsensual ka ende nevojë të mbështetet, sepse çështjet e rëndësishme politike me të cilat po përballet vendi aktualisht kanë shkaktuar fërkime midis Qeverisë dhe opozitës. Në këtë kontekst, Prezenca ka luajtur një rol konstruktiv në reformimin e Kodit Zgjedhor dhe fillimin e procesit mbi reformën e legjislacionit për pronat, të cilat janë që të dyja çështje politike kyçe. Në diskutimet për aktivitetet e vitit 2004, Prezenca po planifikon që të mbështesë ekspertizën e saj dhe lehtësimin për të siguruar vazhdimin e bisedimeve mbi çështjet që lidhen me sistemin zgjedhor dhe kufijtë e zonave, ashtu si dhe me zbatimin e një ligji përfundimtar për pronat. Përsa i përket çështjes së ndarjeve te reja administrativo-territoriale, ku Prezenca ka marrë tashmë një angazhim paraprak, ajo po përgatitet që të moderojë një proces jashtëzakonisht kërkues, i cili duhet të zhvillohet në një mënyrë sa më konsensuale që të jetë e mundur. 

Raporti në Këshillin e Përhershëm i mbajtur në Vjenë nga ambasadori i Prezencës së OSBE-së në Tiranë, 5 qershor 2003

----------


## ganoid

Nderkohe qe ne po flasim per privatizim te INSIG nga dy kompani te fuqishme , ja dhe situata e INSIG 
    Korrieri shkruan.....



INSIG, gjiganti i sigurimeve renie drastike ne treg
Kompania shteterore e sigurimeve, INSIG ka humbur rreth 64 per qind te tregut ne sigurimin e detyrueshem qe prej vitit 1999. Kompanite private SIGAL dhe SIGMA gllaberojne tregun. Per here te pare publikohet raport vjetor per gjendjen e tregut te sigurimeve. Arketimi i primeve bruto me i ulti ne rajon 

Blerina Hoxha 

Shteti si administror jo mire, u reflektua se fundi edhe ne kompanine me te madhe te sigurimeve ne vend, me pronesi ende publike INSIG. Qe prej vitit 1999 kompania ka humbur ne volumin e primeve te sigurimit te detyrueshem rreth 64 per qind, duke ju lene keshtu hapesire ne kete sfere sigurimi kompanive private. Shifrat u botuan sivjet per here te pare nga Komisioni i Mbikeqyrjes se Sigurimeve (KMS) ne nje raport vjetor per vitin 2002, ne te cilin pasqyrohet evolumimi i tregut te sigurimeve ne Shqiperi qysh prej 1999, kur filloi edhe liberalizimi. Dy kompanite private SIGMA dhe SIGAL te licensuara kater vjet me pare, jo vetem qe kane operuar me sukses, po tashme ne sigurimin e detyrueshem kane arritur te kalojne edhe INSIG. Te dhenat zyrtare te KMS tregojne se, ne fund te 2002, SIGMA arriti te siguroje 30,3 per qind te totali te primeve te sigurimit te detyrueshem, INSIG ne vend te dyte me 28 ,6 per qind, SIGAL me 26,6 per qind, ATLANTIK me 7,15 per qind dhe INTERSIG me 1,17 per qind. Observimi i tregut nga ana e kompanive private ka ardhur kryesisht prej nivelit te larte te administrimit dhe cilesise ne ofrimin e sherbimeve. Ndersa, nuk ka mundur te operoje me te njejtin ritem kompania shtetetore e sigurimeve INSIG, cila nga 92,7 per qind te dominances ne sigurimin e detyrueshem ne vitin 1999, nuk ka me shume se 28,6 per qind ne kete lloj sherbimi ne fund te vitit 2002. Ndersa, nuk ka ndodhur e njejta gje ne sistemin bankar qe ndonese i liberalizuar Banka e Kursimeve vazhdon te kete monopolin ne me shume se 80 per qind te tregut ne disa lloje sherbimesh. Tregu i sigurimeve per vitin 2002 u rrit ne krahasim me nje vit me pare me 28,2 per qind dhe me 105,9 per qind ne krahasim me vitin 1999. Gjate vitit te kaluar arketimi i primeve bruto arriti ne 3,8 miliarde leke, kundrejt 2,9 miliarde leke qe ishin arketuar ne vitin 2001. Edhe gjate vitit 2002 tregu i sigurimeve u orientua drejt sigurimit te detyrueshem, duke zene keshtu rreth 10,3 per qind te totalit te primeve te arketuara. Sipas Kryetarit te Komisionit Mbikeqyrjes te Sigurimeve, Qirjako Theodhori tregu i sigurimeve eshte ende i brishte. Primet e sigurimeve jane me te uleta se, sa ne vendet e tjera. Gjithashtu jane disa lloj sigurimesh, te cilat jane monopol vetem i nje kompanie, keshtu p.sh primi per sigurimin e jetes eshte 7.49 per qind dhe ofrohet vetem nga kompania shteterore, INSIG. "Raporti, deme/prime, ne vitin 2002 u ul ne 22.57 per qind nga 24.8 per qind qe ishte ne vitin 2001 dhe 82.85 per qind e pageses, eshte pagese qe i takon sigurimit te detyrueshem", tha Theodhori. Po sipas referateve te mbajtura ne kete konference, numri i punonjesve te tregut te sigurimeve ka arritur ne 1100 vete dhe te gjitha kompanite jane me kapital shqiptar. Ne tregun shqiptar te sigurimeve operojne pese kompani sigurimesh, nga te cilat njera (INSIG-u) eshte kompani shteterore, ndersa kater te tjerat Sigma, Sigal, Intersig dhe Atlantik jane kompani private.

----------


## ganoid

Privatizimi 
Qeveria mban sekret vlerën e INSIG-ut

Për arsye të konfidencialitetit, kur negociohet një çmim me blerësit, ai nuk mund të deklarohet,- shprehet Islami

Qeveria shqiptare mban të fshehtë vlerën e INSIG-ut. Ministri i Financave Kastriot Islami deklaron se vlera e kompanisë shtetërore të sigurimeve është konfidenciale dhe nuk bëhet e ditur deri në momentin e miratimit të kalimit të aksioneve drejt IFC-së dhe BERZH-it. Vlerësimi i INSIG-ut në kufijtë minimalë dhe maksimalë të tij është bërë nga kompania KPMG Hungari me partner lokal KPMG Tirana, e cila është përzgjedhur me tender të hapur ndërkombëtar. Vlera e aksioneve të INSIG-ut është e depozituar në raportin e vlerësimit që ka bërë kompania hungareze dhe deri në momentin kur qeveria shqiptare do të bjerë dakord me çmimin që do të ofrojnë partnerët ndërkombëtarë, dhe deri sa të miratohet nga Këshilli i Ministrave do të mbetet konfidencial, -është shprehur dje ministri i Financave Islami. Kështu që për privatizimin e kompanisë shtetërore të sigurimeve dihet vetëm që është futur në fazën përfundimtare të negociatave për transferimin e 40 për qind të aksioneve pranë dy institucioneve ndërkombëtare, IFC dhe BERZH, por sa kanë ofruar donatorët dhe sa është vlera e kësaj kompanie nuk dihet asgjë. Ministria e Financave në bashkëpunim me Bankën Botërore ka ndjekur disa hapa në kuadër të ligjit për privatizimin e INSIG-ut. Gjatë kësaj periudhe me tender të hapur ndërkombëtar, kompania që ka bërë vlerësimin minimal dhe maksimal të kompanisë, është përzgjedhur kompania audituese Deloitte & Touche, si dhe këshilltari i privatizimit z. Tamash Simoni nga Hungaria. 
Pse nuk publikohet vlera e INSIG-ut?!
Për arsye të konfidencialitetit. Kur negociohet një çmim me blerësit, ai nuk mund të deklarohet,- shprehet Islami. Sipas ministrit, nëse çmimi do të bëhej publik, (çmimi ka kufi minimal dhe maksimal) do të detyronte BERZH-in dhe IFC-në që të bënin propozime për çmimin minimal. Sipas specialistëve nëse do të ndodhte kështu, historia e negociatave do të mbaronte, prandaj për të tentuar që të përfitohet sa më shumë, çmimi minimal mbahet sekret. Por ky çmim është i kontrollueshëm, sepse është i depozituar dhe është një çmim për negociata, i cili më pas miratohet nga Këshilli i Ministrave. Kështu, do të ketë një mbledhje tjetër qeverie që do të fiksojë çmimin e negociuar dhe për më tepër do të ketë edhe një seancë parlamentare që do të miratojë marrëveshjen e transferimit të aksioneve. 
B.Beqiri

----------


## Vinny_T

Menyra se si po procedohet per privatizimin e Insig me duket pak e cuditeshme per te mos thene amatore!
Eksperienca e privatizimit te kompanive me te medha shteterore ne vendet Evropiane mund te kishte sherbyer dhe per qeverine tone dhe keto metoda jane te testuara dhe efikase ndaj dhe me duket absurde qe te shpiken metoda te reja si kjo qe po procedohet.
Insig vleresohet nga Deloite & Touche kompani kjo qe akuzohet per shume anomali dhe shkelje flagrante ne dosjen e vleresimit te akcizave te firmave piramidale ne Shqiperi ndaj dhe kredibiliteti i Deloite & Touche eshte teper i diskutueshem.
Pasi vlersohet Insig shume bukur mund te caktohet nje shume fillestare shitjeje nga qeveria dhe ne bazen e saj te hapet nje tender ne menyre qe te arrihet cmimi me i larte i shitjes.
Islami qe e kemi dhe minister financash ose eshte nje gomar, ose i korruptuar pasi Banka boterore dhe Berzh perpara se ta blejne Insig-un do te bejne nje vleresim te tij.
Ky vleresim eshte klasik e do te behet mbi bazen e te njeteve elemente qe e ka bere dhe Deloite & Touche keshtu qe rezultati eshte pothuajse i njejt. Ndaj dhe vlera e kompanise nuk perben me ndonje sekret per askend.
Problemi i shitjes eshte tek strategjia e kompanise blerese, cfare rroli do te luaje ajo ne tregun shqiptar? cfare politike do qe te ndjeki? a eshte me te verte nje prioritet Shqiperia per te pasi nqs eshte e tille atehere dhe cmimi te cilin ajo afron do te jete me i larte. BM dhe Berzh duan ta blejne pasi dine te shesin me pas ne kete forme e jo se duan te zhvillojne Insig-un. Perse te mos ishte caktuar nje kompani me eksperience ne kete fushe dhe ti vihej nje cmim minimal shitjeje e te gjente bleresin me ti mire duke e motivuar per te gjetur cmimin me te larte dhe paguar kete kompani "seksere" me sucses fee?!
Loja qe behet me pronat e popullit shqiptar me duket shume e ulet dhe mjere ne nga cilet njerez udhehiqemi......

----------


## Vinny_T

Berisha: Nako denoncoi vjedhjen e INSIG
Lideri i Partise Demokratike, Sali Berisha, ashtu si dy dite me pare, ka marre ne mbrojtie ministrin e Shtetit per Integrimin, Sokol Nako. Ne seancen e djeshme plenare, Berisha ka folur me superlativa per punen e ministrit Nako. Ai ka cilesuar se, "Nako dha doreheqjen jo ne perkrahje te Metes, por pasi ka denoncuar privatizimin e INSIG-ut dhe vjedhjet ne te". Berisha ka theksuar se, "ne mbledhjen e qeverise, Nako paraqiti doreheqjen kur binomi Nano-Islami, po pergatisnin vjedhjen e INSIG-ut". Lideri i opozites ka kerkuar me kete rast ngritjen e nje komisioni te perbere prej pese vetesh, i cili do te lexoje perpara Parlamentit procesverbalin e mbledhjes se qeverise se te premtes se kaluar. Berisha ka cilesuar pune e ministrit pa portofol ne perpjekjet per integrimin e vendit. Ne mbrojtjen ndaj ministrit te dorehequr, ish-Presidenti nenvizoi qe "Nako duhet te mbrohet, jo vetem nga deputetet e opozites, por nga i gjithe Parlamenti". Pasi, sipas Berishes, Nako ka dhene perpjekjet maksimale per integrimin e vendit me mbeshtetjen e plote te opozites. Duke deklaruar me pas, se "ai nuk ka dosje per implikime ne afera korruptive".

Nderkohe, disa parti te opozites, kane shprehur nevojen per "krijimin e nje qeverie te re me baze te gjere", duke iu referuar zhvillimeve te fundit ne qeverisjen aktuale, ku dy ministra te kabinetit qeveritar kane dhene doreheqjen. Nenkryetarja e PD-se, Jozefina Topalli, theksoi nevojen per nderhyrjen edhe te Presidentit te Republikes, Alfred Moisiu, ne krijimin e nje qeverie te re. "Presidenti Moisiu duhet te kerkoje nje zgjidhje radikale, qe vendi te integrohet dhe te mos mbetet peng i ambicjeve brenda qeverise aktuale", tha ajo. Ndersa, kryetari i Partise Republikane, Fatmir Mediu, deklaroi se, "ne kete situate, ku mosmarreveshjet mes socialisteve kane sjelle edhe doreheqjen e dy ministrave te kabinetit qeveritar, eshte e domosdoshme krijimi i nje qeverie teknike, me baze te gjere". Edhe deputeti i Partise Aleanca per Demokraci, Prec Zogaj, theksoi se doreheqja e Metes "tregon krize", pasi ai "nuk eshte anetar i thjesht i PS-se".

----------


## ganoid

Vinny!

Une per vete nuk i besoj shume fjalve te sales pasi eshte bere si puna e bariut Pilo i cili pasi ishte merzit vetem ne maje te malit gerthiti me sa kishte se kishte rene ujku ne kope.Kur shkuan fshataret ky gezohej se "jua futi". Po keshtu beri edhe pas dz javesh . Nderkohe qe pas nje muaji kur ujku shkoi me vertet dhe Pilua doli e gerthiti fshataret thane " E mo se u merzit vetem" pra nuk i besuan.

Ikja e Nakos mbase ka pas lidhje me INSIG por mos harro se Nako eshte kusheriri i Metes.

Tani ti kthehemi temes. Para disa ditesh degjova ne lajme se INSIG kushton maximimi 30 milion dollare. Kjo eshte cmenduri. INSIG eshte ende kompania me e fuqishme e sigurimeve ne Shqiperi dhe vlera e saj eshte disa here me e madhe.

----------


## Vinny_T

Ikja e Nakos ndoshta nuk ka lidhje me kete teme po ai ishte ne dijeni te kesaj pune e kete gje e dine mire disa persona e jo vetem Sala megjithate ketu nuk dua te hyj ne detaje pasi nuk eshte vendi.
Insig perveç tregut shqiptar te sigurimeve ku eshte lider shtrin aktivitetin e tij dhe ne Kosove dhe ka nje liçense te marre per te operuar dhe ne Maqedoni keshtu qe keta faktore nuk jane per tu neglizhuar.
Me te vertete konjuktura aktuale nuk eshte e favoreshme per privatizime pasi ekonomia botrore sapo ka filluar te rimekembet dhe duhet nje fare kohe qe strategjite e reja te aplikohen ne funksion te te ardhmes se ekonomise ne pjesen me te madhe te grupeve boteror te siguracioneve, por megjithate argumentet jane te shumte dhe nje profesionist di te vleftesoje nje operacion te tille ne menyre efikase.
Problemi eshte se ne asnje veprim te qeverise shqiptare nuk eshte pare te behet diçka e tille! Perkundrazi eshte perdorur varianti qe ska njeri qe interesohet, gjendja eshte e veshtire ndaj dhe po ja japim me mire BB dhe Berzh-it me kete çmim!!!!
Kjo eshte metoda me e mire per te marre rryshfete dhe asnje te mos kete mundesine te dije gje mbi pazaret qe jane bere per kete tranaksion. Problemi eshte se shumekush mund ta hane kollaj kete gje po dikush qe merr vesh pak nga ekonomia sma do mendja te bjere ne gracken ordinere te Nanos me shoke.

----------


## ganoid

5 Gusht 2003       



INSIG, si u be shitja nen vlere 
Bilanci i kompanise shteterore te sigurimeve, INSIG per vitin 2002 zbardh shitjen nen vlere saj. Pa llogaritur vleren e aseteve, emrin e kompanise ne treg dhe shtrirjen rajonale, llogarite cash te kompanise ne banka jane plote 34 milione dollare. Ndersa totali i aksioneve te kompanise u vleresua vetem 27 milione dollare ose 7 milione dollare me pak se llogarite bankare

Blerina Hoxha 

Bilanci sekret i kompanise shteterore te sigurimeve, INSIG per vitin 2002, zbardh te gjithe te verteten per vleren krejt te ulet me te cilen qeveria shqiptare i vleresoi per shitje te 100 per qind aksionet e saj. Vlerat monetare ne banke ne fund te vitit 2002, duke perfshire investimet ne bono thesari dhe ne depozita ne afat arrijne ne 34 milione dollare amerikane, nderkohe qe kompania u vleresua per shitje ne mes te ketij viti nga KPMG Bullgare dhe Ministria e Financave me rreth 27 milione dollare. Disa eksperte ne Ministrine e Ekonomise qe jane marre me privatizimin e disa sektoreve ne telekomunikacione, por qe nuk endentifikohen thane se, vlera e nje kompanie matet nga prospekti. I cili permbledh qe nga bilanci e te gjitha strategjite afatemesme e afatgjata per zhvillimin. Ne rastin e INSIG te 34 milione dollaret ne banke mund te perdoren per shlyrjen e demeve, per investim edhe shlyerje te tjera detyrimesh etj. Por, cfare po ndodh ne fakt me kompanine!?. Deri ne vitin 2002 kompania kishte nje fitim neto te pakten me shume se 4 milione dollare, nderkohe qe ne dy vitet e fundit eshte deklaruar nga Ministria e Financave se, INSIG eshte perfshire ne nje varg reformash ristrukturimi. Nder te cilat reduktim stafi, permiresimi i sherbimeve, informatizimi, perhapja rajonale ( leje per ushtrim aktiviteti ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni, qe te gjitha keto ne sherbim te uljes se kostove dhe rritjes se fitimit. Po keshtu kompania gjate viteve te fundit u vendos nen mbikeqyrjen e institucioneve financiare nderkombetare per te forcuar administrimin per efekt privatizimi. Por ne fakt ndodhi krejt e kunderta. Humbjet e kompanise erdhen duke u rritur. Forcimi i mireadministrimit u shoqerua me renie te kompanise ne treg. Drejtori aktual i INSIG, Eduart Shalesi, ne momentin kur mori detyren ne fillim te ketij viti pohoi per Korririn se, objektivi themelor i tij ne krye te INSIG ishte, qe pas gjashte muajsh INSIG-u te kthehej ne lider te tregut, por ne fakt qe nga kjo kohe ka ndodhur e kunderta. Te dhenat e fundit mbi zhvillimin e tregut te sigurimeve ne vend tregojne se, INSIG ka lene vendin e dyte per te kaluar ne vend te trete pas dy kompanive private te sigurimeve, SIGMA dhe SIGAL. Ndersa, vleresimi qe i eshte bere kompanise per qellim shitje duket krejt qarte se, nuk ka marre parasysh te gjitha vlerat monetare ne banke, asetet emrin e mire qe ka kompnia ne treg, shtrijet rajonale dhe planet e tjera te zhvillimit. Per kete shkak INSIG ka mbajtur te fshehte edhe bilancin e 2002, me justifikimin se, publikimi i tij pengon shitjen e sukseshme duke mbajtuar ne fakt sekret rrenim e vertete te kompanise. 

Privatizimi i strategjikeve, enigmat e vleresimeve 

Privatizimi i sektoreve strategjike ne Shqiperi, sidomos veleresimi i tyre ka kaluar neper disa praktika krejt ekstreme. Banka Kombetare Tregtare, e dyta ne vend per nga madhesia me dege ne 13 rrethe te vendit me miliona dollare depozita eshte shitur me qershor te vitit 2000 vetem me vetem 1 dollare. Ndermarrja shteterore e celulareve (AMC) e shitur nje vit me vone me trefishin e vleresimit me 85 milione dollare. Por kur nvestitoret greke e kane nxjerre vleren e investimit ne pak se dy vjet, kjo tani zor te besohet. E njejta gje ndodhi edhe me licencen e dyte celulare, e cila u vleresua fillimisht ne 5 milione dollare, ofertat ishin fillimisht 25 milione dollare, ndersa shitja perfundimtare u be per 38 milione dollare. Ne pak vite me pas, fitimet e kompanive tejkaluan shume here vleren e investimeve. Keto praktika tregojne se vleresimet e ndermarrjeve strategjike pavaresisht se, jane bere nga kompani te njohura te huaja, koha ka treguar se, nuk kane qene te sakta.

----------


## Dita

Nga Wall Street Journal


EBRD, World Bank Unit Buy Shares Of Albania State Insurer

DOW JONES NEWSWIRES
TIRANA (AP)--Two international financial organizations bought a combined 39% stake in Albania's state-owned insurance company, INSIG, to support its privatization, its top manager said Wednesday.
Eduard Shalsi said that the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and the World Bank's International Finance Corporation each bought a 19.5% stake in the company.
The 39% stake acquired by the two financial institutions is worth a total of 1.25 billion leks ($1=ALL119.730).
Parliament must still approve the deal, largely just a formality at this point.
The government is also expected to put the rest of the company up for sale next year.
INSIG offers car, property, liability and life insurance. It competes on a market against four private insurance companies.
Albanian Finance Minister Kastriot Islami praised the deal, saying it would help the impoverished country of 3.1 million attract more foreign investment.
Khosrow Zamani, the IFC's director for Southern Europe and Central Asia, said: "It will also help restore confidence in the Albanian insurance system, enhance industry standards and competition in the local insurance sector."
Kurt Geiger, an official with the European bank, said the investment would strengthen both the company and the country's underdeveloped insurance sector.

Updated October 29, 2003 10:46 a.m.


--------

----------


## ganoid

BERZH dhe IFC do të derdhin nga 624 milionë lekë në buxhetin e shtetit. Pritet kalimi në Kuvend 

Qeveria shet 39% të INSIG-ut për 1,3 miliardë lekë 


Shekulli

TIRANE- Qeveria miratoi dje tre projektligje që kanë të bëjnë me propozimin për ratifikimin në Kuvend të disa marrëveshjeve, në kuadër të privatizimit të INSIG sh.a. Sipas njoftimit të Këshillit të Ministrave u miratua projektligji Për ratifikimin e marrëveshjes së blerjes së aksioneve të INSIG sh.a., ndërmjet Ministrisë së Financave, Korporatës Financiare Ndërkombëtare (IFC) dhe Bankës Europiane për Ndërtim dhe Zhvillim BERZH). Kjo marrëveshje vendos termat mbi të cilat BERZH dhe IFC blejnë 39 për qind të aksioneve ekzistuese të INSIG-ut nga Ministria e Financave. Marrëveshja është standarde për këtë lloj transaksioni. Çmimi prej 624 000 000 lekë është çmimi për tu paguar nga secili blerës, nga totali prej 1,248,000,000 lekë që përbën 39 për qind të aksioneve të INSIG. Çmimi do të mund të axhustohet në ulje nëse provohet se BERZH dhe IFC nuk janë aktualisht në dijeni për ndonjë informacion jo të favorshëm. Përsa i përket veprimtarisë së INSIG, përpara investimit të bërë nga BERZH dhe IFC. Axhustimi do të reflektojë një çmim më të ulët, për të cilin BERZH dhe IFC do të paguanin nëse do të kishin qenë në dijeni të këtij informacioni jo të favorshëm. Axhustimi është i bazuar mbi vlerën neto të aseteve të INSIG-ut dhe do të përcaktohet nga një auditues i pavarur, i cili është përcaktuar në bashkëpunim me ministrinë, BERZH dhe IFC. Çmimi gjithashtu do të axhustohet në ulje, nëse një periudhë prej dy vjetësh pas investimeve të bërë nga BERZH dhe IFC. Ministria ia shet aksionet e INSIG-ut një investitori strategjik, me një çmim më të ulët për aksion, se sa çmimi i paguar nga BERZH dhe IFC. Çmimi i axhustuar do të jetë mesatarisht çmimi për aksion i paguar nga investitori strategjik.

----------


## Dita

Albania Govt Sells Savings Bank To Raiffeisen For $126M


DOW JONES NEWSWIRES

TIRANA (AP)--The Albanian government sold the state-owned Savings Bank of Albania to Austria's Raiffeisen Bank (RZO.YY) for $126 million, the Finance Ministry said Thursday.

The government decided late Wednesday evening to sell off the bank after previously postponing the opening of bids for Friday and asking the two likely bidders to present more information about their offers, said ministry spokesman Ilir Qazimi.

Two banks, Austria's Raiffeisen and Hungary's OTP Bank Rt. (OTP.BU), were the shortlisted bidders.

The Savings Bank is the last state-owned bank remaining in Albania, where 14 other commercial banks currently operate.

Updated December 18, 2003 3:38 a.m.

----------


## Dita

Ky artikull eshte shkeputur nga faqja e Raiffeisenbank ne internet. Ne pamundesi kohore kam perkthyer vetem disa fragmente nga artikulli, te cilat i kam shenuar me shkronja te pjerreta.



*RZB erwirbt BK - RZB blen BK*


"Größte albanische Bank, ideale Ergänzung des starken RZB-Netzwerkes in Zentral-und Osteuropa. Offert im Wert von 126 Millionen US-Dollar . Erfolgreiche Privatisierung starkes Signal an internationale Investoren, RZB wird Zugang für ausländische Investoren verbessern und neue Produkte und Leistungsangebote einführen."


_Banka me e madhe shqiptare, plotesimi ideal i rrjetit te fuqishem te RZB ne Evropen Qendrore dhe Lindore. Oferta ne vlere prej 126 milione dollare amerikane. Privatizimi i suksesshem sinjal i fuqishem per investoret e huaj, RZB do te permiresoje hyrjen per investoret e huaj e do te ofroje produkte te reja._


Die Raiffeisen Zentralbank Österreich AG (RZB) hat den Zuschlag für eine Übernahme der Banka e Kursimeve e Shqipërisë (BK), der Albanischen Sparkasse, erhalten; vorbehaltlich der Zustimmung des Ministerrats der Republik Albanien. Der gebotene Preis für 100 Prozent der Anteile lag bei 95Millionen US-Dollar, dem 2,5-fachen des Buchwertes. Zudem wird die RZB eine Sacheinlage von 31 Millionen US-Dollar leisten, die den Wert ihres Offerts auf insgesamt 126 Millionen US-Dollar erhöht.


Cmimi i ofruar per 100% te aksioneve ishte 95 milione dollare, 2,5 here me i larte se vlera e bilancit. Permbi kete oferte banka do te shtoje 31 milione dollare investime, qe e ngrejne vleren e ofertes ne 126 milione dollare.


"Die Übernahme durch die RZB schafft eine win-win-Situation für alle Beteiligten: Die Albanische Sparkasse wird von der Stärke und dem Know-how der RZB profitieren und ihre Kunden werden die Erweiterung der Produktpalette und die verbesserten Möglichkeiten nach der Integration in eine internationale Bankengruppe schätzen. Aber auch die RZB und ihre Kunden werden von der Erweiterung des dichten RZB-Netzwerkes in Zentral- und Osteuropa profitieren, wofür die albanische Sparkasse eine ideale Ergänzung ist", sagte Herbert Stepic, stellvertretender Vorstandsvorsitzender und Auslandschef der RZB.

BK ist hoch profitabel und hat dominierenden Marktanteil

Die BK betreibt das größte Netzwerk des Landes mit 92 Bankstellen und rund 1.000 Beschäftigten. Die Bilanzsumme zum Jahresende 2002 lag bei 1,37 Milliarden US-Dollar und der Reingewinn 2002 bei 15,5 Millionen US-Dollar, was sich in einem Return on Equity (ROE) von 41,7 Prozent und einem Return on Assets (ROA) von 1,1 Prozent widerspiegelt. Nach der Bilanzsumme hat die BK einen Marktanteil von 56 Prozent, gemessen an den Einlagen liegt er bei 63 Prozent. "Die albanische Sparkasse hat einen beeindruckenden Marktanteil, insbesondere im Privatkundengeschäft. Wir werden die Zielgruppe um Kommerzkunden beziehungsweise Klein- und Mittelbetriebe erweitern und streben auch in diesem Kundensegment einen signifikanten Marktanteil an", sagte Stepic.

Viel Raum für Wachstum in Albanien
In Albanien gibt es aufgrund der geringen Marktdichte im Bankensektor ein enormes Wachstumspotential. Das Kreditgeschäft entsprach 2002 nur einem Anteil von sechs Prozent am Bruttoinlandsprodukt, in Österreich liegt der Anteil dagegen bei 111 Prozent. Die RZB plant die Produktpalette der BK schnell zu erweitern und Privatkunden Darlehen, Überziehungs- und Hypothekenkredite sowie Kredit- und Bankkarten anzubieten. Zudem sollen Kommerzkunden sowie Klein- und Mittelbetriebe in kurzer Zeit Produkte zur Verfügung stehen, die auf deren spezielle Bedürfnisse abgestimmt sind. Die RZB wird auch Infrastruktur- und Projektfinanzierungen, Handelsfinanzierungen und große syndizierte Kredite anbieten.

_Ne Shqiperi ka hapesire per rritje 

Per shkak te dendesise se ulet ne tregun e bankave Shqiperia ka nje potencial shume te larte rritjeje. Biznesi I kreditit ne vitin 2002 arrinte deri ne 6% te GDP, nderkohe qe ne Austri kjo vlere eshte 111% e GDP-se. RZB planifikon te zgjeroje me shpejtesi paleten e produkteve te ofruara nga Banka e Kursimeve duke ofruar kredite private, kredite ne rast terheqjesh ne vlera me te larta se depozita perkatese ne banke (me futje ne minus  nuk di si eshte korresponduesja e ketij termi ne shqip  Überziehungskredit), kredi hipotekare si dhe karta krediti dhe karta bankare. Gjithashtu ne synim eshte edhe ofrimi i produkteve per klientet e tregtise dhe ata te ndermarrjeve te vogla dhe te mesme, produkte te cilat do tu pershtaten nevojave te tyre specifike. RZB planifikon dhe financime infrakstrukture, financime projektesh dhe financime tregtie dhe syndizierte Kredite (kredite te medha ku dy ose me shume banka bashkeveprojne per ti ofruar nje kreditmarresi te vetem nje kredit ne vlere te madhe  e kete me ane te nje kontrate te vetme)_

RZB mit Langfriststrategie in Zentral- und Osteuropa

Die RZB ist eine der führenden Banken in Zentral- und Osteuropa und der Region langfristig verbunden. Sie hat bereits 1986 in Ungarn ihre erste Tochterbank gegründet und seitdem ein sich über 15 Länder erstreckendes Netzwerk aus 14 Tochterbanken mit mehr als 700 Filialen, zwei Repräsentanzen und einer Vielzahl von Spezialgesellschaften, z.B. aus den Bereichen Leasing, Pensionsfonds, Investment Banking, M&A-Beratung, Asset Management, Bausparkasse, Factoring und Immobilienentwicklung. Die RZB ist bereits sehr stark in der südosteuropäischen Nachbarschaft Albaniens engagiert und betreibt Banken in Kroatien, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Bosnien und Herzegowina, Serbien und Montenegro sowie im Kosovo. In all diesen Märkten hat sie mit ihren Tochterbanken starke Marktstellungen erreicht.

Albaniens Wirtschaft holt schnell auf

Albanien ist einer der am schnellsten wachsenden Märkte in Europa. Das Bruttoinlandsprodukt pro Kopf stieg im letzten Jahrzehnt um das Achtfache auf über 1.373 US Dollar (2002), beziehungsweise 3.600 US Dollar nach Kaufkraft-Parität. In den vergangenen fünf Jahren verzeichnete Albanien ein jährliches Wirtschaftswachstum von acht Prozent, einen stabile Wechselkurs und eine niedrige Inflation von 2,1 Prozent (2002)."Jetzt ist die richtige Zeit für einen Markteintritt und die Liquiditätsversorgung der schnell wachsenden Wirtschaft des Landes", sagte Stepic und fügte hinzu, dass die RZB sowohl die Expertise als auch die notwendige Erfahrung hatte, um das zum Vorteil aller Beteiligten zu tun.

RZB schafft Arbeitsplätze

Stepic unterstrich auch die Bedeutung von Privatisierung und Internationalisierung für eine verbesserte Integration Albaniens in die europäischen und globalen Märkte. "Diese Schritte stärken die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit der Wirtschaft. Da die Präsenz internationaler Banken Vertrauen schafft, wird die RZB den Zugang für und zu internationalen Direktinvestoren verbessern. Darüber hinaus sichern strategische Investoren normalerweise Arbeitsplätze. Das gilt im Besonderen auch für Raiffeisen", erklärte Stepic. Die RZB hat in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten mehr als 10.000 Arbeitsplätze in ihrem Bankennetzwerk in Zentral- und Osteuropa geschaffen.

_RZB ka hapur me shume se 10.000 vende pune ne rrjetin e vet bankar ne Evropen Qendrore dhe ate Lindore ne dhjetevjecaret e shkuar._

*****
Die RZB ist das Spitzeninstitut der Raiffeisen Bankengruppe, der stärksten Bankengruppe Österreichs. Sie betrachtet neben Österreich auch Zentral- und Osteuropa als ihren Heimmarkt und betreibt ein Netzwerk von 14 Tochterbanken mit 700 Geschäftsstellen sowie zwei Repräsentanzen in insgesamt 15 Märkten der Region (oder 15 Banken, mehr als 800 Geschäftsstellen in 16 Märkten der Region, inklusive der BK und Albanien). Im September 2003 verlieh das Fachmagazin The Banker den Titel "Bank of the Year" an die RZB in Österreich und ihre Tochterbanken in Belarus, Bosnien und Herzegowina, Serbien und Montenegro und der Slowakei (wobei die BK die Auszeichnung für Albanien erhielt). Die Bilanzsumme des RZB-Konzerns zum dritten Quartal 2003 lag bei 56 Milliarden Euro und der Gewinn vor Steuern bei 258 Millionen Euro (Q1-3/2003). Weltweit hat der RZB-Konzern mehr als 21.600 Angestellte.

_RZB eshte instituti kryesor i grupit bankar Raiffeisen, grupit me te fuqishem bankar te Austrise. RZB ka 14 banka bija me 700 filiale dhe dy perfaqesi ne gjithsej 15 tregje te rajonit (ose 15 banka bija me me shume se 800 filale ne 16 tregje te rajonit, duke perfshire dhe Banken e Kursimeve dhe Shqiperine). Ne shtator 2003 revista The Banker vleresoi me titullin The Bank of the Year RZB ne Austri dhe bankat e saj bija ne Bjellorusi, Bosnje dhe Hercegovine, Serbi dhe Mal te Zi, Sllovaki (nderkohe qe Banka e Kursimeve mori kete vleresim per Shqiperine.) Shuma e bilancit per koncernin RZB ne kuartalin e trete te 2003 ishte 56 miliarde euro dhe fitimi para taksave ishte 258 miliione euro (kuartali 1-3). Koncerni RZB ka 21.600 nepunes ne te gjithe boten._

Fotos einer Filiale der Albanischen Sparkasse stellen wir ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.

----------


## Ledina

Ne fakt vlera reale e ankandit eshte $96 milione, sepse per diferencen pretendohet te hapet filiali i kesaj banke ne kosove.
Kurse pala Hungareze ofroi $120milione ku pagesa do te ishte kesh. Por me sa duket nuk i intereson njeriu qe transaksionet te jene te drejtperdrejta sepse jane gjithmone publike, kurse per afate te gjata kuptohet ...

----------

